# Expert knowledge indicator



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Just a thought but there are some members on the forum who are deemed "experts" within the BB world, for any newbie coming into the forum it's very difficult to identify who these people might be and very easy to end up following or listening to advice of members who frankly might have no idea what they are talking about.

In the past we've relied on likes or post count but that isn't any guarantee or knowledge, it's simply a guarantee that someone is on the forum a lot.

perhaps we could have some kind of indicator linked to a member if they have been deemed/proved to be an expert/have a lot of experience/ Ex pro etc

I'd leave the judgement of who is worthy to the mods and admins but might make it easier to identify the gold advice from the crap.

It's not fool proof obviously but should help guide people better.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

There could be a specific sections that for example I could suggest a member, my suggestion is then open to debate or vote and the mods can judge accordingly


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> There could be a specific sections that for example I could suggest a member, my suggestion is then open to debate or vote and the mods can judge accordingly


Or a way to "vote" whether you agree with his answer.

I was tryin to think of the easiest way with the least amount of input required from mods


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ideas a non starter


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't know how this would work,but I do agree that there are some people here that give out "dangerous" advice to newcomers.If we could shut up the fools that have no idea what they are talking about and just spout rubbish because they heard it somewhere it would save a lot of disasters.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

More forums need something like this.

I am tired of seeing crap touted about;

You don't need an AI

You need to run tren to cut

Generic HGH will rip you up

The list goes on

People parrot what someone with a high post count has written. Too many people get gyno on their first cycle thanks to keyboard warriors with a million posts. Well done, you constantly post useless crap on the internet to build a post count reputation that you can rely on to give poor advise to others.

This forum has some quality members and also some very knowledgeable guys. The longer you are on steroids the more you learn about what they can actually do and what they can't do. Reading about them doesn't make you an expert.

I was debating with some guys on another forum I frequent when someone posted that they think they have low oestrogen... 250mg test cruis, 250mg mast e, 0.25mg adex PER WEEK. People started telling him the masteron had lowered his oestrogen. Seriously.... I mean SERIOUSLY....

Proliferation of poor advice needs to stop.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Just a thought but there are some members on the forum who are deemed "experts" within the BB world, for any newbie coming into the forum it's very difficult to identify who these people might be and very easy to end up following or listening to advice of members who frankly might have no idea what they are talking about.
> 
> In the past we've relied on likes or post count but that isn't any guarantee or knowledge, it's simply a guarantee that someone is on the forum a lot.
> 
> ...


I'd just go by avi mate. Someone looks sh1t in their pic, I wouldn't listen to their advice. Someone looks good, go ahead.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

sen said:


> I'd just go by avi mate. Someone looks sh1t in their pic, I wouldn't listen to their advice. Someone looks good, go ahead.


Dont listen to him.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

sen said:


> I'd just go by avi mate. Someone looks sh1t in their pic, I wouldn't listen to their advice. Someone looks good, go ahead.


How do you know it's them? Do you know if my pic is me? I mean it is... But how do you know?


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Now that would take management...

Something that is lacking.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Have a unlike button to go with the like button - youtube style.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Bensif said:


> How do you know it's them? Do you know if my pic is me? I mean it is... But how do you know?


True, you don't. Obviously people with arnie etc, you'd know but if someone's using pics of other people in their avi, they need kicking.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

We need a like and dislike post thumbs up/down. Green for like and red for dislike. But separate to the likes we have now if you get me. Maybe in the bottom right corner that is just for 'advice'

ah fcuk it i duno


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

sen said:


> True, you don't. Obviously people with arnie etc, you'd know but if someone's using pics of other people in their avi, they need kicking.


What about them with no avi?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't mean to sound flippant, but personally I couldn't care less. It's not a q&a facility, it's a forum and everyone can have their say. Bad advice is usually shot down pretty quickly anyway.

It's also worth remembering that no one really knows about a lot of stuff talked about on here so sometimes there isn't just one answer. You could have two equaly qualified doctors disagree with one another, label one as an 'expert' and then his advice appears more trustworthy. Best thing you can do is to canvas opinion and make your own decisions.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

@aqualung`s avi is of a gimp mask and if you went by appearance you wouldnt ask him however if you were to read peoples posts you`d get a feel for if they are full of sh1t or not .


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

2004mark said:


> Don't mean to sound flippant, but personally I couldn't care less. It's not a q&a facility, it's a forum and everyone can have their say. Bad advice is usually shot down pretty quickly anyway.
> 
> It's also worth remembering that no one really knows about a lot of stuff talked about on here so sometimes there isn't just one answer. You could have two equaly qualified doctors disagree with one another, label one as an 'expert' and then his advice appears more trustworthy. Best thing you can do is to canvas opinion and make your own decisions.


This. :thumbup1:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Just ignore everyone with no likes.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Isn't this what the reputation system is intended to be for? Although I must admit, rather embarrassingly, that I haven't actually worked out how to send reps to people. I just know it is live when people have kindly sent reps to me.

I guess we really need to see what the system is after the new update and then discuss from there. The forum is self-regulating to an extent of course, in that if someone is given really terrible advice others will normally point this out. Where it gets trickier for new members is when they happen to ask about a more controversial subject.

Oh, and looking at avatars is pretty useless, my head isn't shaped like an American football for instance .


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> In the past we've relied on likes or post count but that isn't any guarantee or knowledge, it's simply a guarantee that someone is on the forum a lot.


I like the idea.

The only thing that would need to be decided is how people get this status. Member votes?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

saxondale said:


> What about them with no avi?


what i mean is, if i asked for advice, id probably listen to someone whos in good shape in their avi. if they dont have one, obviously id have nothing to go by. thats just how i usually do it.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Lorian said:


> I like the idea.
> 
> The only thing that would need to be decided is how people get this status. Member votes?


Would be the best way IMO


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

sen said:


> what i mean is, if i asked for advice, id probably listen to someone whos in good shape in their avi. if they dont have one, obviously id have nothing to go by. thats just how i usually do it.


Yes but we could all upload a picture of anyone we like, there is no guarantee the photo is of the person posting.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Yes but we could all upload a picture of anyone we like, there is no guarantee the photo is of the person posting.


true. pretty sad if anyone did though. i mean, i know you dont look like your avi.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Lorian said:


> I like the idea.
> 
> The only thing that would need to be decided is how people get this status. *Member votes*?


I think so. That way it's democratic and with people like dtlv, aqualung and Joshua to name a few, I doubt there'd be many people who'd disagree that they're experts.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Lorian said:


> I like the idea.
> 
> The only thing that would need to be decided is how people get this status. Member votes?


what about a + or - option. little bar below avi for + and - the more - someone has, the more sh1t people think they talk!


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Have a unlike button to go with the like button - youtube style.


wheres the like button gone?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Isn't this what the reputation system is intended to be for? Although I must admit, rather embarrassingly, that I haven't actually worked out how to send reps to people. I just know it is live when people have kindly sent reps to me.
> 
> I guess we really need to see what the system is after the new update and then discuss from there. The forum is self-regulating to an extent of course, in that if someone is given really terrible advice others will normally point this out. Where it gets trickier for new members is when they happen to ask about a more controversial subject.
> 
> Oh, and looking at avatars is pretty useless, my head isn't shaped like an American football for instance .


i have no idea how to rep or neg people either.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Lorian said:


> I like the idea.
> 
> The only thing that would need to be decided is how people get this status. Member votes?


I think that's best, but to avoid diluting everyone having a bar and it being lost in all the other information on the site perhaps only MODs can add the tag to certain people.

Likes don't work when you consider that usually the top rated one is something funny.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Lorian said:


> I like the idea.
> 
> The only thing that would need to be decided is how people get this status. Member votes?


how about another rating that only mods can give?

likes - can be given by anyone and means a post is either funny or good information (on any topic being discussed, not just bb related)

rep - same as likes

mod approved - only to be given by moderators and only to be given on diet, training and ped related posts?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

And what happens when someone drops dead after taking said nominated persons advice?

Will this leave them open to prosecution?


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Isn't this what the reputation system is intended to be for? Although I must admit, rather embarrassingly, that I haven't actually worked out how to send reps to people. I just know it is live when people have kindly sent reps to me.
> 
> I guess we really need to see what the system is after the new update and then discuss from there. The forum is self-regulating to an extent of course, in that if someone is given really terrible advice others will normally point this out. Where it gets trickier for new members is when they happen to ask about a more controversial subject.
> 
> Oh, and looking at avatars is pretty useless, my head isn't shaped like an American football for instance .


the rep button is that little black star under your avatar.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> @aqualung`s avi is of a gimp mask and if you went by appearance you wouldnt ask him however if you were to read peoples posts you`d get a feel for if they are full of sh1t or not .


good point!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> how about another rating that only mods can give?
> 
> likes - can be given by anyone and means a post is either funny or good information (on any topic being discussed, not just bb related)
> 
> ...


This would work in principal. But what if a MOD doesn't know whether it's good or not?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

sniper16 said:


> the rep button is that little black star under your avatar.


repped!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> And what happens when someone drops dead after taking said nominated persons advice?
> 
> Will this leave them open to prosecution?


What anymore in the sense that they are now?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> This would work in principal. But what if a MOD doesn't know whether it's good or not?


between the mods on the board, pretty much everything is covered.

or the mods could also nominate long standing, non mods (dltv type gurus) to give them the same ability perhaps?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

sen said:


> good point!


The key point is that takes time on the forum, you won't be able to work that out within a week on the forum


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> between the mods on the board, pretty much everything is covered.
> 
> or the mods could also nominate long standing, non mods (dltv type gurus) to give them the same ability perhaps?


now that i can get on board with, a combination of both i think would work best.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> The key point is that takes time on the forum, you won't be able to work that out within a week on the forum


if you get quite a few responses, most would probably go with the majority. its when a huge argument starts when things get confusing!


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

sen said:


> repped!


cheers mate.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> now that i can get on board with, a combination of both i think would work best.


i think it would defo work and would make it easy for people who are new to find out who knows there stuff


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

sen said:


> what i mean is, if i asked for advice, id probably listen to someone whos in good shape in their avi. if they dont have one, obviously id have nothing to go by. thats just how i usually do it.


I was meaning, you have no AVI mate.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> What anymore in the sense that they are now?


Might be different with an 'Approved knowledge' status though. I don't know, I'm just thinking of the legalities behind it all, maybe a disclaimer needs to be thrown in there.

You can imagine the Daily Fail headline after someone comes on asking about DNP and thinking of starting with 1g/day dosage, 'Approved Knowledge' member tells them not to be so stupid but if they absolutely must go for 125mg/day. They then drop dead of 1 in 1,000,000 allergic reaction.

Daily Mail - 'Man dies after UKM Approved Knowledge Guru advises him to take a banned pesticide to lose weight'

I just think there's a lot more to be thought about it.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

How mardy will @FlunkyTurtle be when he doeent get selected in the 1st round of votes because thats what threads like this are always about.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

saxondale said:


> I was meaning, you have no AVI mate.


no knowledge either!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

sen said:


> true. pretty sad if anyone did though. i mean, i know you dont look like your avi.


Sad yes, but it wouldn't surprise me if people have. Also newbies might get confused by avatars of well known bodybuilders they don't recognise.

You're right avatars can be a useful guide though. Although you get users like dtlv that I hugely respect but who choose not to post a picture of themselves.

I like the idea of some mod involvement in any new rating system.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

sen said:


> no knowledge either!


I keep pressing the new like button but nowt happens


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Sad yes, but it wouldn't surprise me if people have. Also newbies might get confused by avatars of well known bodybuilders they don't recognise.
> 
> You're right avatars can be a useful guide though. Although you get users like dtlv that I hugely respect but who choose not to post a picture of themselves.
> 
> I like the idea of some mod involvement in any new rating system.


Another one mate - I personally think you talk utter bollox, so youd be quite happy to be excluded from the 'big boys club'?


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

saxondale said:


> I keep pressing the new like button but nowt happens


iv just seen on another thread likes are temporarily unavailable.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

saxondale said:


> How mardy will @FlunkyTurtle be when he doeent get selected in the 1st round of votes because thats what threads like this are always about.


my one and only cycle lasted 5 weeks before i dropped it lol

I will most certainly not be one of the guru's.

Unless you want to know about ecommerce, or the payments industry. Then i'm your man


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

saxondale said:


> I keep pressing the new like button but nowt happens


never read so many decent comments before the like got taken away! keep going to click it and..... fuk sake!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

sniper16 said:


> the rep button is that little black star under your avatar.


Thanks! I'll have a look for that tonight when I get home (on Tapatalk at the moment so it's not there).


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Going on how some look isnt a great indicator on them know they're stuff. Look at Nathan Harman, he has never stepped foot on stage but is well clued up when it comes to BBing. Or look at Roelly Winklar's coach who's nicknamed "Grandma". You wouldnt look at her and want to use her.

Same goes with what some post on here. Some might have google as their best mate and look knowelageable in some posts but really they know jack sh1t.

Best way i have found is to get to know certain members on here and after a while you can tell if they're clued up and also to go on recommendations from people you trust to. or to read journals on here of members who are using other members for advice and it seems to pay off.

Its hard really to tell who the bullsh1tters are and who aren't coz after all this is the internet.......


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Going on how some look isnt a great indicator on them know they're stuff. Look at Nathan Harman, he has never stepped foot on stage but is well clued up when it comes to BBing. Or look at Roelly Winklar's coach who's nicknamed "Grandma". You wouldnt look at her and want to use her.
> 
> Same goes with what some post on here. Some might have google as their best mate and look knowelageable in some posts but really they know jack sh1t.
> 
> ...


I think the key thing is a newb wouldn't know this having only been a member for a short period of time.

Whereas if there was a tag that said "steroid guru" "diet expert" something that would help, do you think?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Going on how some look isnt a great indicator on them know they're stuff. Look at Nathan Harman, he has never stepped foot on stage but is well clued up when it comes to BBing. Or look at Roelly Winklar's coach who's nicknamed "Grandma". You wouldnt look at her and want to use her.
> 
> Same goes with what some post on here. Some might have google as their best mate and look knowelageable in some posts but really they know jack sh1t.
> 
> ...


Very good points and very true,however I would like to think that most here are working on the building of a physique and would want to showcase themselves .If you are just starting out your knowledge is limited and for those more advanced it helps back up their credibility to advise.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I think the key thing is a newb wouldn't know this having only been a member for a short period of time.
> 
> Whereas if there was a tag that said "steroid guru" "diet expert" something that would help, do you think?


yeah i see where you're coming from but then again some who may be labelled "steroid guru" or "diet expert" might spout sh1t as well. I mean look at @ausbuilt he used to say doing massive doses of gear was the way to go and backed it up with science and i think recently he's actually back tracked on this. Aus is very knowledgeable bloke but even those like him can get it wrong.

Plus there are members on here who are very knowleagebale but only pop up now and then and when there are over 50,000 members it would be hard to tag members with this.

plus i think it could lead to problems that if said "steroid guru" gave advice that hurt someone then UKM could be liable as they allowed for this person to be tagged as such


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

gearchange said:


> Very good points and very true,however I would like to think that most here are working on the building of a physique and would want to showcase themselves .If you are just starting out your knowledge is limited and for those more advanced it helps back up their credibility to advise.


I agree mate, i take those with actual avis of themselves more seriously then those who have a cartoon or something like that


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Bensif said:


> More forums need something like this.
> 
> I am tired of seeing crap touted about;
> 
> ...


With regards to this they are quite wrong

However masteron will raise your androgen/estrogen ratio which in itself will mitigate estrogen sides.

Its quite possible to have elevated estrogen and have 0 side effects if your androgen level is higher.

Drop the mast and problems will very soon become apparant.

But yes i agree too many people tout mast as an anti when it fact it is simply not true. They just dont understand the mechanism of action


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> yeah i see where you're coming from but then again some who may be labelled "steroid guru" or "diet expert" might spout sh1t as well. I mean look at @ausbuilt he used to say doing massive doses of gear was the way to go and backed it up with science and i think recently he's actually back tracked on this. Aus is very knowledgeable bloke but even those like him can get it wrong.
> 
> Plus there are members on here who are very knowleagebale but only pop up now and then and when there are over 50,000 members it would be hard to tag members with this.
> 
> plus i think it could lead to problems that if said "steroid guru" gave advice that hurt someone then UKM could be liable as they allowed for this person to be tagged as such


fair point. Mods over to you, you might be able to find a way.

You could always have a member rating system like reps, but for different categories. High the rating, more knowledgeable they are?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Basically censorship of the forum then, all very Orwellien


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Basically censorship of the forum then, all very Orwellien


No anyone can still post an answer, it just shows a newb potentially who is more experienced. It's still free will to listen to whoever you want, you just have a potentially more informed choice.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> No anyone can still post an answer, it just shows a newb potentially who is more experienced. It's still free will to listen to whoever you want, you just have a potentially more informed choice.


Seen it before on trade forums mate - end up becoming personal fiefdoms (sp) doesnt work, leave the members of the forum in general to let someone know if someone posts something wrong, two tier moderation otherwise.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Easy enough.

Username in gold / green / pink /whatever. Good idea imo.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Thunder99 said:


> With regards to this they are quite wrong
> 
> However masteron will raise your androgen/estrogen ratio which in itself will mitigate estrogen sides.
> 
> ...


Spot on! And why? Because people parrot rubbish and take it as gospel. It's very hard to break a trend and get people to understand.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> Easy enough.
> 
> Username in gold / green / pink /whatever. Good idea imo.


Yeah but who gets to chose who knows what they are talking about. Fair enough in the steriod section but not across the forum as a whole.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think it`s a silly idea .

if a nominated person gives someone advice on DNP and that person then ends up dead the nominated person could even if by a small chance be responsible .

if you are a bodybuilder then seek out posts of someone that knows about their trade , the thing about this forum is that members that do know alot will help you free although some that make a living out of prepping people will need to be paid .

the only way i see this working is for those that prep people as a job are listed so then the user can pick who they feel best suits their needs .


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Instead of a rep bar just have a bollox meter. Instead of highlighting knowledgeable members highlight the ones that talk bollox


----------



## trapover (Dec 26, 2007)

I think there should be some detail about the 'expert' such as how long theyve been in the game, starting lifts, most they've lifted, how many comps they've done etc...and how much cake they eat in the week!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

ime a firm believer in say running d/bol for the duration of your cycle instead of sackin it of at say 4 or 6 weeks ,but 80% of the forum would disagree so it would stop me posting this if i thought i would be getting bad marks against me lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> No anyone can still post an answer, it just shows a newb potentially who is more experienced. It's still free will to listen to whoever you want, you just have a potentially more informed choice.


if frank zane or arnie joined up they would be newbies to the forum but id take any advice they give. if someone says something wrong then others usually jump in to correct them.

i find this p1ss funny sometimes on the steroid section lol


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

The thing is people normally go by post count and the number of "likes" someone has. IMO having been on here since 2008 this doesnt work. Needs something to highlight the genuinly knowledgeable members regardless of member status, "likes" or post count.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tmuscle have bars for competitor, powerlifting expert etc above the avi.

My one says Sex God.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I wonder how many people primarily use this forum via Tapatalk on phones rather than viewing the full forum? Posts, likes or any of the other things being discussed are only apparent on the full forum...


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

> ]if frank zane or arnie joined up they would be newbies to the forum but id take any advice they give. if someone says something wrong then others usually jump in to correct them.
> 
> i find this p1ss funny sometimes on the steroid section lol


yep they would have you on d/bol ,primo milk and eggs and no pct,old school rocks lol


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

There's several problems with this idea. Firstly, these guys would have their inboxs overwhelmed and end up leaving. Secondly there's a lot of dicks who would constantly challenge genuine advice (that's why most knowlageable members stay in the shadow). And finally you would get some guys who would misguide people and use as guiniea pigs. I think the forum is fine as it is, you hang around and eventually learn from mistakes. I've noticed most posts on here about gear use are regurgitated, but I feel what you mean about genuine advice op..... Unfortunately it is the internet after all haha


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

You might get a situation where people who don't have expert status would be reluctant to give advice because they would be shouted down by people saying they're not experts. It would cause there to be less discussion and debate which would be bad in my opinion.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Just a thought but there are some members on the forum who are deemed "experts" within the BB world, for any newbie coming into the forum it's very difficult to identify who these people might be and very easy to end up following or listening to advice of members who frankly might have no idea what they are talking about.
> 
> In the past we've relied on likes or post count but that isn't any guarantee or knowledge, it's simply a guarantee that someone is on the forum a lot.
> 
> ...


The ironaddicts forum doesn't let any one give advice unless they have video evidence of their lifts to a certain level.

It makes for a slow forum, but great for advice.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> The ironaddicts forum doesn't let any one give advice unless they have video evidence of their lifts to a certain level.
> 
> It makes for a slow forum, but great for advice.


We've had some very dodgy videoes posted recently though so you still end up with a select cabel controlling who can or can't post.

The whole point of a forum is its peer reviewed, everyone has a voice


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

saxondale said:


> We've had some very dodgy videoes posted recently though so you still end up with a select cabel controlling who can or can't post.
> 
> The whole point of a forum is its peer reviewed, everyone has a voice


Its the concept of a senate. When the masses ate uneducated, peer review is another way of saying, blind lead the blind


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Its the concept of a senate. When the masses ate uneducated, peer review is another way of saying, blind lead the blind


Cards on the table, I disagree with the diet advice given by @Ultrasonic, he changes his opinion every week depending on the latest report he's read on the internet and uses lots of words without saying very much at all.

However his high post count to topic ratio and said use of big words single him out to newbies as an expert.

I on the other hand know fck all about big words but have posted my journal and journey.

Who's going to decide which of us goes.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

saxondale said:


> Cards on the table, I disagree with the diet advice given by @Ultrasonic, he changes his opinion every week depending on the latest report he's read on the internet and uses lots of words without saying very much at all.
> 
> However his high post count to topic ratio and said use of big words single him out to newbies as an expert.
> 
> ...


i vote you both go .

mumsnet awaits you


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> i vote you both go .
> 
> mumsnet awaits you


Walks off in a huff.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> i vote you both go .
> 
> mumsnet awaits you


Lol. This x 2

Post count and like's mean jack****.

The iron never lies


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

the idea has too many problems attached to it in my opinion (tho christ knows something needs sorting out with some of the advise ive seen given and some of the people giving it) - from a legal viewpoint its dangerous to the adviser who is giving medical advise as a non GMC registered practitioner.

...as for avi's making a difference they make non at all , if someone is big in an avi all it means is they train ,eat and may or may not have used AAS , it doesnt mean they have any knowledge in endocrinology , some of the advise given by 'big' people ive seen here shows they dont know their **** from their elbow from a scientific/medical viewpoint.

its already been said , spend enough time on the forums and you quickly find out who knows what , who doesnt and who thinks they know something , the problem is that new people dont know who they are and pointing a finger at someone and saying 'they do' will open up a real can of worms.

*post count and likes mean nothing either and are pointless if people associate them with knowledge.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Don't mean to sound flippant, but personally I couldn't care less. It's not a q&a facility, it's a forum and everyone can have their say. Bad advice is usually shot down pretty quickly anyway.
> 
> It's also worth remembering that no one really knows about a lot of stuff talked about on here so sometimes there isn't just one answer. You could have two equaly qualified doctors disagree with one another, label one as an 'expert' and then his advice appears more trustworthy. Best thing you can do is to canvas opinion and make your own decisions.


Great Post. Another thing especially when it comes to drugs but most other areas too, is that different things have a different effect on different people. person A might swear blind that so and so happens with this drug while person B swears blind it doesn't. They may both be equally knowledgeable just react differently to said compound.

The best way to use these forums is to gather as much information from as many places as possible, you then have a general consensus along with all the other likely possibilities/outcomes.


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

If you do your due diligence, which unfortunately a lot of youngsters just don't bother with, and do some research, read posts, over time you get a very good idea of who has good knowledge and information to share, and who the idiots just regurgitating the same old nonsense are. Just for the record, none of the people who I have identified as idiots have posted in this thread. i think this forum is pretty good at self regulating, as mentioned earlier, the idiots and misinformed are usually promptly set straight.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

aqualung said:


> the idea has too many problems attached to it in my opinion *(tho christ knows something needs sorting out with some of the advise ive seen given and some of the people giving it)* - from a legal viewpoint its dangerous to the adviser who is giving medical advise as a non GMC registered practitioner.
> 
> ...as for avi's making a difference they make non at all , if someone is big in an avi all it means is they train ,eat and may or may not have used AAS , it doesnt mean they have any knowledge in endocrinology , some of the advise given by 'big' people ive seen here shows they dont know their **** from their elbow from a scientific/medical viewpoint.
> 
> ...


I completely agree,how do you stop guys that jump in and "advise" down right dangerous protocols to new members.If only there was a way of stopping it.Those of us that have been here a while can determine the fools from the experts but the new guys can't do that and don't have time to wait and find out.I think if stupid advice is given then those of us that know it should be able to press a button and show the fact on the post. That button should be given to the trusted and respected possibly the mods could have a say,just so there is some kind of warning for new members not to get the wrong advise.?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

gearchange said:


> I completely agree,how do you stop guys that jump in and "advise" down right dangerous protocols to new members.If only there was a way of stopping it.Those of us that have been here a while can determine the fools from the experts but the new guys can't do that and don't have time to wait and find out.I think if stupid advice is given then those of us that know it should be able to press a button and show the fact on the post. That button should be given to the trusted and respected possibly the mods could have a say,just so there is some kind of warning for new members not to get the wrong advise.?


Why should you have a button but not merkleman (for example)


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

the only way i could see it working would be to have more mods to cut the workload(the mods have genuine experience -some in different areas) , posts would simply be removed that definitely contained the wrong or dangerous info and a simple pm stating 'wrong info please do more research' sent to the poster - posts could also be flagged by users telling the mod why the info is wrong or dangerous , posts that are not clear either way could just have the fact added to the post and that the op needs to do some research themselves and make their own mind up.

the mods doing it also frees up any arguments starting in a thread about info being right or wrong, if its removed its been removed for a purpose - if you think you are right - prove it with genuine info - dont just say 'eating donkeys balls make you hench'


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

saxondale said:


> Why should you have a button but not merkleman (for example)


Assuming you are serious I have already stated the reasons..But if you feel Merkleman is knowledgeable and has done enough cycles ,is experienced and is able to give advice on subjects in his field then ok.

All I am trying to do is work out with you guys if there is a possible option to stop "dangerous and stupid" advice being touted to new members.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

aqualung said:


> the only way i could see it working would be to have more mods to cut the workload(the mods have genuine experience -some in different areas) , posts would simply be removed that definitely contained the wrong or dangerous info and a simple pm stating 'wrong info please do more research' sent to the poster - posts could also be flagged by users telling the mod why the info is wrong or dangerous , posts that are not clear either way could just have the fact added to the post and that the op needs to do some research themselves and make their own mind up.
> 
> the mods doing it also frees up any arguments starting in a thread about info being right or wrong, if its removed its been removed for a purpose - if you think you are right - prove it with genuine info - dont just say 'eating donkeys balls make you hench'


This is a great idea :thumb:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Actually dangerous advice can already be highlighted to mods using the report button, although perhaps this happens less than it should? This would mostly apply to steroid and exercise form advice I think, as most other bad advice is ultimately harmless besides setting a newbie on the wrong path. I think it's trying to give some guide on the latter that might be helpful, and I agree that none of the current indicators do this. My own join date is misleading for instance as I didn't train at all for many years; a fact I highlight sometimes if I think someone may believe I am more experienced than I am.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm telling ya, all we need is a bullshiit meter to indicate we all think this number talks bollox


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

gearchange said:


> Assuming you are serious I have already stated the reasons..But if you feel Merkleman is knowledgeable and has done enough cycles ,is experienced and is able to give advice on subjects in his field then ok.
> 
> All I am trying to do is work out with you guys if there is a possible option to stop "dangerous and stupid" advice being touted to new members.


I agree that bad advice in the steriod sections can be dangerous but then anything stupid gets taken down or corrected by the most knowledgeable anyway I dont see the need for certain posters to be given special status.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Bensif said:


> More forums need something like this.
> 
> I am tired of seeing crap touted about;
> 
> ...


You don't NEED an Ai.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

even people who know what they are on about can be wrong and with all the EGOS i think it should stay a free for all

people can use their own brains and research the information given and make their own mind up too


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> even people who know what they are on about can be wrong and with all the EGOS i think it should stay a free for all
> 
> people can use their own brains and research the information given and make their own mind up too


This!

End of.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

aqualung said:


> *post count and likes mean nothing either and are pointless if people associate them with knowledge.


Unfortunately on this forum though it doesn't seem to work this way IMO.

I'll use myself as an example.. Been her since 2008. Nearly 500 posts and a silver member. No-one really knows me as such.

Naming no names but there are a few on the forum. been here a year or so. 3000 odd posts. 1000 odd likes and gold member status. well-known on the forum and are about as useful as a chocolate teapot.

But because of their post-count, "likes" and gold member status and there well-known, newbies to to the forum are more than likely going to listen to them than myself because of status and popularity. If I was new I would think the same to be honest and its very mis-leading.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

notorious1990 said:


> Unfortunately on this forum though it doesn't seem to work this way IMO.
> 
> I'll use myself as an example.. Been her since 2008. Nearly 500 posts and a silver member. No-one really knows me as such.
> 
> ...


Very true!


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

notorious1990 said:


> Unfortunately on this forum though it doesn't seem to work this way IMO.
> 
> I'll use myself as an example.. Been her since 2008. Nearly 500 posts and a silver member. No-one really knows me as such.
> 
> ...


thats the whole point myself and others are making


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

aqualung said:


> thats the whole point myself and others are making


Point you and others are missing though, is no one acts on their advice exactly because someone more knowledgeable will come along and correct them, giving someone an 'expert' badge will have exactly the effect you dont want to happen.

His word will become law,


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Point you and others are missing though, is no one acts on their advice exactly because someone more knowledgeable will come along and correct them, giving someone an 'expert' badge will have exactly the effect you dont want to happen.
> 
> His word will become law,


Not always , I've seen many people give good advise only for it to be ignored and the op to do what they want anyway - it's the nature of the internet.

I think I've proved myself many times that no ones word is law, including my own, I've corrected my own posts a few times when I've been proved wrong or better info becomes available, the same as I tag people into threads if I'm not sure about something but know who will probably have a good idea of the info needed.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

aqualung said:


> Not always , I've seen many people give good advise only for it to be ignored and the op to do what they want anyway - it's the nature of the internet.
> 
> I think I've proved myself many times that no ones word is law, including my own, I've corrected my own posts a few times when I've been proved wrong or better info becomes available, the same as I tag people into threads if I'm not sure about something but know who will probably have a good idea.


Or someone like myself with not very many posts and a silver bar get good advice ignored because the more "popular" members are listened to instead :thumb:


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

notorious1990 said:


> Or someone like myself with not very many posts and a silver bar get good advice ignored because the more "popular" members are listened to instead :thumb:


Yup that as well


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The rights and wrongs in steroid use aren't always clear cut anyway, and most of the time there is no right or wrong, just what works best for the individual.

And what works for one may well not work for another.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

everyone is now a clever c*nt because of google,even doctors are getting sh*t in the surgery cause of it


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

its more like that there has always been **** doctors in surgery's , google just made people more aware of how **** some are.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

yep i thought i was sh*ting blood a few weeks back and i dident dare go see my gp so i googled it and found out the real outcome,it was because i had been eating loads of my home grown beetroot lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

notorious1990 said:


> Or someone like myself with not very many posts and a silver bar get good advice ignored because the more "popular" members are listened to instead :thumb:


Do you think having a badge is going to change that?

Get a photo up, write your exxperiance above the AVI - job done.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

And how would an "Expert" be deemed an "expert"?? By a bunch of nonses in Gen Chat?? Ah right, I guess they must be a guru then, no need to take anybody else's view into consideration.

Not like this is a open board Forum or nowt..


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Archaic said:


> And how would an "Expert" be deemed an "expert"?? By a bunch of nonses in Gen Chat?? Ah right, I guess they must be a guru then, no need to take anybody else's view into consideration.
> 
> Not like this is a open board Forum or nowt..


The point is being missed a bit here.We know who the "experts" are,those that talk sense and have been proved correct on many occasions..pscarb,hackskii,aqualung to name a few.The problem is the newbs do not know this and tend to get info from complete knobs that have no idea..How can we avoid this ? This site is pretty much the best place for info about aas and I hate it when blatantly stupid advise is passed about,because it makes us look bad..


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

notorious1990 said:


> Or someone like myself with not very many posts and a silver bar get good advice ignored because the more "popular" members are listened to instead :thumb:





gearchange said:


> The point is being missed a bit here.We know who the "experts" are,those that talk sense and have been proved correct on many occasions..pscarb,hackskii,aqualung to name a few.The problem is the newbs do not know this and tend to get info from complete knobs that have no idea..How can we avoid this ? This site is pretty much the best place for info about aas and I hate it when blatantly stupid advise is passed about,because it makes us look bad..


Your gonna have to give us an example mate, I just don't see it.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I won't bother posting just tag pscarb instead lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

gearchange said:


> The point is being missed a bit here.We know who the "experts" are,those that talk sense and have been proved correct on many occasions..pscarb,hackskii,aqualung to name a few.The problem is the newbs do not know this and tend to get info from complete knobs that have no idea..How can we avoid this ? This site is pretty much the best place for info about aas and I hate it when blatantly stupid advise is passed about,because it makes us look bad..


This is exactly the reason I started the thread. It's about protecting new users and protecting the integrity of the site.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> This is exactly the reason I started the thread. It's about protecting new users and protecting the integrity of the site.


Gearchange likes this :rockon:


----------



## Gman1 (Nov 1, 2014)

im a noob who would like this


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

gearchange said:


> The point is being missed a bit here.We know who the "experts" are,those that talk sense and have been proved correct on many occasions..pscarb,hackskii,aqualung to name a few.The problem is the newbs do not know this and tend to get info from complete knobs that have no idea..How can we avoid this ? This site is pretty much the best place for info about aas and I hate it when blatantly stupid advise is passed about,because it makes us look bad..


There used to be a dealer here a while back that thought he spoke the words of god. Had a following of sheep too that clung to his every word. Funny part about it was I used to see year after year him do a complete 180 on many of the things he preached, it was cringeworthy. Called himself Mars....

He would have loved one of your badges.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Archaic said:


> There used to be a dealer here a while back that thought he spoke the words of god. Had a following of sheep too that clung to his every word. Funny part about it was I used to see year after year him do a complete 180 on many of the things he preached, it was cringeworthy. Called himself Mars....
> 
> He would have loved one of your badges.


I knew mars very well mate ,I didn't know he was a car dealer though.I think a lot of things change as we get more clued up and new techniques are tried.I myself am always willing to change my approach if something new or better shows up.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

gearchange said:


> I knew mars very well mate ,I didn't know he was a car dealer though.I think a lot of things change as we get more clued up and new techniques are tried.I myself am always willing to change my approach if something new or better shows up.


I think a guru badge would put allot of intelligent people off from bothering posting tbh, why waste their breath when its already been pre-decided that whatever they take the time to say will inevitably end up getting ignored once the armchair badge holders pipes in.

Not saying Pscarb, Hacks, Aqua etc are not spot on in their own areas, they are, but they are not experts in every category that gets discussed on this board, far from it, no-one is. That's what makes UKM a great board, its a collective of intelligence. Putting a few popular posters on a pedestal and effectively invalidating the rest is not a postive way forward for UKM, IMO.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Archaic said:


> I think a guru badge would put allot of intelligent people off from bothering posting tbh, why waste their breath when its already been pre-decided that whatever they take the time to say will inevitably end up getting ignored once the armchair badge holders pipes in.
> 
> Not saying Pscarb, Hacks, Aqua etc are not spot on in their own areas, they are, but they are not experts in every category that gets discussed on this board, far from it, no-one is. That's what makes UKM a great board, its a collective of intelligence. Putting a few popular posters on a pedestal and effectively invalidating the rest is not a postive way forward for UKM, IMO.


I agree to a point,you have to consider it would only be "in their own area" no one can know everything..The other thing is they have earned trust for giving out spot on advice and would not try to do that in any other field but their own. It is mainly for aas area where wrong advice is detrimental to health and can lead to a lifetime of problems..


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Some newer members sometimes post great information that might be lost as people will only seek the 'experts' advice.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Personally I don't think there is a need for 'experts'.

You read peoples posts and, over time, it's easy enough to see who knows his/her stuff, who posts rubbish, and who are merely trying to provoke some sort of reaction. It's down to the newbies to take their time, study peoples posts, and then decide who they trust before making potentially life changing decisions. Anybody who rushes into anything isn't giving themselves the best chance of success, regardless of the subject...


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Mingster said:


> Personally I don't think there is a need for 'experts'.
> 
> You read peoples posts and, over time, it's easy enough to see who knows his/her stuff, who posts rubbish, and who are merely trying to provoke some sort of reaction. It's down to the newbies to take their time, study peoples posts, and then decide who they trust before making potentially life changing decisions. Anybody who rushes into anything isn't giving themselves the best chance of success, regardless of the subject...


I have to say I agree...

Also taking into consideration that most of the time, where some of us feel that some interesting input from someone else is going to benefit a thread, we usually tag that user to see if they want to impart their knowledge and/or experience to the discussion.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

saxondale said:


> Do you think having a badge is going to change that?
> 
> Get a photo up, write your exxperiance above the AVI - job done.


Not saying wack a badge to my name specifically. I was just using myself as an example having only 500 posts etc etc.

What I'm saying is when good advice is given by less "popular" members it seems to be over-looked by the answers given by the more "popular" members who no disrespect but *some* havnt got a d1cky what there on about but because of post count and popularity on the forum everyone jumps on their band wagon.

Please note i mention popularity not experience.


----------

